# iframe & align left top nicht valide



## schwarzer_prinz (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe von 1&1 einen Code erhalten, den ich in meine bestehende Seite einbauen muss. Unter anderem enthält der iframe Tag das Attribut align="left top" was mir jedoch als nicht valide angezeigt wird. Da es soweit ich weiß bei iframe das attribut valign nicht existiert, würde ich gerne wissen wie ich left und top bei align eingebaut bekomme und das HTML-File zugleich valide ist.

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## hela (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

das iframe-Element ist in den HTML-Varianten "Transitional" und "Frameset" erlaubt und dort ist auch das Attribut "align" mit den von dir genannten Werten möglich.

Vermutlich ist dein Dokument vom Typ "Strict".


----------



## schwarzer_prinz (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe diesen Doctype eingesetzt:



> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">



Bei Validome bekomme ich folgende Meldung angezeigt.



> …ground-color:transparent;" align="left top" id="tinc…
> This attribute can not take a space-separated list of words as a value, but only one word ("token"). This may also be caused by the use of a space for the value of an attribute which does not permit it.



Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, sollte das Dokument doch eigentlich in der HTML Variante Tansitional sein. 

VG


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist hier nur ein wert erlaubt und keine kombination: *top *oder *middle *oder *bottom *oder *left *oder *right *


----------



## hela (26. Juli 2010)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:


> ... ist hier nur ein wert erlaubt und keine kombination: ...


Tatsächlich, so steht's auch in der Validatormeldung.


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Juli 2010)

hela hat gesagt.:


> Tatsächlich, so steht's auch in der Validatormeldung.


 
Vielleicht sollte ich mir wieder angewöhnen immer den ganzen Post zu lesen 
Aber da ich weiß das man manchmal - wenn man ein Problem hat - die offensichtlichsten Dinge überlesen kann, denke ich es schadet dennoch nicht, genau die richtige Antwort - isoliert von weiterem Informationsballast - nieder zu schreiben.

PS:
Bin nicht der Einzige der Dinge überliest 


> enthält der iframe Tag das Attribut align="left top"


----------

